# New Soldering Gun - best selection?



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have just received a new soldering gun which can be exchanged if needed and I'm wondering if it is a good fit for model railroading.

Weller - universal 140/100 watts, the packaging shows it heats up to 900F. It has a pistol grip. 

I know nothing about soldering guns/irons so any information will be helpful. Just don't want to start using it and then find it wasn't the proper tool.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i don't like pistol grpis, and use pens only. but thats a personal preference. a year ago i discovered the beauty of soldering station, soldering my turnout circuits was a pleasure (well, more like not as painfull, lol). its a Weller WES51 , quite basic but so good. if i were to buy one today i'd get the more elaborate one, with heat fan (for SMD soldering) as well. i'm not sure if you want to go all the way there however.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I use both pen style and a Weller gun. The pen is better for bench work, but the gun has several advantages when working on the layout. It's self-illuminating, tends to retain/recharge it's heat better than a pen, and you can lay it down without burning the table. If you are doing heavier soldering, such as track, you need an iron that really can put out some heat and the gun seems a better tool. It's drawbacks are that it takes longer to heat up, it's heavy and clunky, so it's not well suited for delicate work.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and thats what i like so much about that soldering station. as soon as i need more heat (ie melting a larger blob of solder ) i just turn up the dial and the indicator light starts blinking in 20 seconds  (means temp achieved) its good for intricate low power soldering and brute force de-soldering (althoguh i have perhaps less then perfect tip for that kind of job). i love that thing.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The problem I've found, Anton, is the pen is relatively inflexible. I agree, you can use the dial to increas the heat---but you're tethered to the bench the temp control sits on. For bench-work, it's perfect. IMHO, though, the gun at the end of an extension cord is awfully nice to have when you can't do the work on the bench. I'd rather drag the gun and extension cord beneath the table or across it than the pen, temp control and extension cord.


----------

